# Log de sendmail



## macinside (10 Octobre 2003)

j'ai activé sendmail via sendmail enabler et je voudrais savoir ou est le log des mails envoyer


----------



## macinside (10 Octobre 2003)

trouver ! il est dans _ordinateur/private/var/log/ mail.log_


----------

